# Feedback Sunflower Image



## BrianJoseph (Oct 20, 2016)

hey everyone i would like to get some feedback on this sunflower image.[url=https://flic.kr/p/Lj58Nm]
	

&quot;Sunflower&quot; by Brian Joseph, on Flickr[/URL]


----------



## Advanced Photo (Oct 20, 2016)

It's washed out, no detail in the shadows, perhaps from the sun. Maybe a different angle to get the sun out of the shot would work.


----------



## OGsPhotography (Oct 20, 2016)

I would probably isolate one flower and process that, the middle of the photo is lacking.

Some people really like that backlit washed out look so you may be on to something there.


----------



## SquarePeg (Oct 20, 2016)

I'm some people.  

I like the left side of this and think if you gave it a portrait crop it would be a stronger photo.  Ideally, I would want some additional space in front of the flower (not sure if you've cropped anything off already?).


----------



## tirediron (Oct 20, 2016)

As you've posted in the professional gallery, do you want critique as a professional, and if so, what is the intent of the image, or would you prefer to have it moved to another gallery?


----------

